# Hull Clinic : Part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all    

Rachel xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Did Im so sorry.. you are a very positive person reading your thread has just made me cry   I'm glad to hear that you & Poppet are going to give it another try.. stay positive girls


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh isobel is it that serious what the clinic have done?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- sent you a pm xx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Dont be upset isobel!!! But if youve got things to say and things you want got for it!! at the end of the day unfortunately if your not nhs  (no offence to anyone that is)this  clinic is a business and payment is required at the end of each visit!! we are paying top whack for treatment that we so desprately want?need?? and should get for free! and you know your own body and with all your treatment under your belt have a bloody good idea as to what is best for you.  It is every womans right to have a baby. Why do we have to pay for genetic and health problems that are out of our hands.  If you were born without a leg you would get one on the nhs!!! ggrrrhhhhhh!! so dont be shy I would deffo speak up    right i will get off my soap box!!

Did have you made tough cookies!! cos thats what you are good on you girl its not easy but your strengh and determination shines through xxxxlike isobel said and knows this treatment CAN WORK!!   KEEP POSITIVE AND STRONG LADIES


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

C'mon Isobel this isn't like you. Be strong and determined but don't let it turn into anger, you're paying for a service so you have the right to determine how your money is spent. We support you 100%.

Looking back over the people who have got pregnant from the Hull Clinic it seems like a few of them already had a child or children so things look quite good for you really.  I wonder if its because if you've been pregnant your body knows whats happening and what to do. I'm thinking I maybe need to have a phantom pregnancy to fool my body into knowing what to do    (Now where can I get some Prolactin - if you know what I mean!!)

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Poppet, I think I can find some hun Ill send you some xxx 
No i have already warned dh we go in on Thursday being nice cos I dont want an argument with them but I just dont want to be told what to do xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Look see I feel better already Poppet so ive deleted that earlier post! you lot make me feel so much better- dont know what i would do without you all  your my rocks xx  
thanks to all of you xxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooo what have i missed?? iosobel, whats happened?

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh it was something and nothing love. ill let you know when ive had my appointment on Thursday xx   to you today you have been so strong xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'v missed it too!!!! hope your ok Isobel xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

well upto now ive not had any symptoms taking buserlin apart from the mood swings but ever since i came on ive had a bad headache every day


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

aww bless you charlie, i had the headaches to, when you start the stimming jabs it should go!!

im not looking forward to doing it all again, i must admit i felt so ill for most of the treatment.
but im sure its nothing compared to 8 months of pregnancy LOL!!

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz-  hope you ok love. xxx

Zarah- Hows the injections going love? xxx 

Charlie- Oh sorry about the head aches. I call it my period head!  xx

Poppet- How are you today hun? you seem to sound more and more like the old you with each passing day   xxx

Wismeluck- Hope all is ok sweetheart.    xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in but I just wanted to send some   to Didabuf. I'm so sorry it didn't work hun. I also just wanted to reassure you that you may not necessary feel ill with your next cycle. I've had many cycles and not all of them gave me the same symptoms. Stay strong.  

All the best to everyone else

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Your another amazing lady Sarah having 7 tx!!!! How you stood that I will never know   Your lo is beautiful though and Im sure she makes up for all the upset in the past xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

What can I say - POPPET IS BACK!  

I'm feeling much more like the old me now. I'm still upset the tx didn't work but I've reappeared from the black cloud I was under and ready to stop being all me, me, me and give back support to those people who gave me support through my treatment.  DH and I are getting on great and if I'm honest the break from the treatment has actually been great for both us, feels more like it used to and that's making us much happier. Its not that we don't want to have more treatment, more that we want to enjoy the breaks inbetween and remember that the two of us together are still our own little family. (I know, I'm a soppy so-and-so!!)

Charlie - I don't think I know of one person yet who hasn't had headaches on the Buserelin. I never suffer from headaches normally so I knew it was definately the drugs.  Always a good sign they're doing what they are supposed to. And Did is right that they ease off when stimming starts.

Right must get some more things done today

Catch you all later girls

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW POPPET!!!!! Yes indeed it's true you are back!!!!! 
Gonna pm you so stay put xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh hopefully they shud ease off soon i am just taking paracetamol when they come on. I suffer with bad headaches anyway especially near af they are more hormonal so injs maybe making them worse


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

welcome back Poppet   & hello Sarah, I'm glad your still keeping on eye on us  

Isobel My jabs are going ok.. 4th one at 7pm.. I feel totally normal so far but Denise did say it would take about a week to feel any side effects if I get any..  the jab on fri & sat were painless but last nights stung a little bit.

Charlie how long had you been jabbing for before your headaches started? I don't normally suffer with headaches even at AF time.. I only get them when I'm hungover!!!   also was your AF on time after you started jabs? mine due on Friday/Saturday.. I want it to be on time because I don't want a delay with my scan on the 3rd Aug

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- Charlies af was late dont you remember the panic? bless her xx so dont worry if your is late as they often are during tx xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh lol did i panic  . Mine was 4 days late Zarah and clinic said it was normal with this drug. I started with my headaches coming everyday when af started on monday and i had only been taking drugs for one week.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh the joys I have to look forward to  To tell you the truth I dont re having many side effects from the drugs last time apart from being very depressed but I think that was just being depressed cos of the infertility! When I did my tx we had  the nasal spray for the down regulation so  this will be the first time i will have injected for down regulation. Cant re what drugs I injected for stimming either but I suspect they may have changed too!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh yes I remember now lol... jab stung abit again tonight but nothing major... I get a funny taste in my mouth after jab.. did anyone else


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Its quiet on here today girls.... hope your all ok xxx
Wishmeluck - test time in 2days      .... not long now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all, yeah it quiet isnt it? Took my DS to get some glasses today (his first pair) He looked so gorgeous in them(he takes after me ) I think he's quite glad he has to wear them  DD is a miserable as ever, we have had my nephew for the day and she has been doing her best to avoid having to do anything for him 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoyed the sunshine today as its gonna be damned miserable for the rest of the week 
xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey just been thinking, if I'm inbetween treatments am I allowed on this board or do I have to wait to come back  

Hope everyone is ok

I've been thoroughly bored tonight.  Being Sci-fi geeks like we are, me and DH have spent the last few weeks watching the first four series of Stargate Atlantis on boxset and we reached the end of them last night.  It's been our daily ritual and now nothing! Next one doesn't come out till next month either......... bah! How sad are we? We've forgotten how to have a conversation  

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh my Poppet you sound like my dad


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Then your Dad is officially cool in my eyes Isobel


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I could think of a few things he is but cool has never been one of them 

Ooops I really better go now as DH has disappeared off to bed now- think he's trying to tell me something 
xxx


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Morning ladies just to let you know that it is game over for me   had arrived! not had much time as dp has been admitted to hosp and is v. ill how many mirrors have i smashed eh!!! hope your all fine and keeping positive.  will post more later girlfriends!! keep your peckers up xxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww no wishmeluck!! i hope you are OK, and gosh i hope DH is ok??
big      know how your feeling,

loads of love to you and DH, and hope it is ok, and gets better soon!!

COME ON HULL WHAT ARE YOU PLAYING AT!!!!!!

Did  xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw Wishmeluck I'm so sorry...   & I hope your DP is ok


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wishmeluck  Take care of yourself as well as DH. Will pm you later hun xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz- I know whats going on  This is my proof that you must always ask for exactly what you want and need at the clinic and not feel bamboozled into going with the flow 

Right Zarah and Charlie its upto one of us 3 to get this board moving in a postive direction 
xxxxx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Awww, wish me luck im so sorry the witch turned up.    And i hope your DH is ok    

Ive been keepinf and eye on you lot on here, heres some        and lots of    

S
xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the support Scooby I think we're all doing really well! what you guys on the other thread dont realise is that we're all trying to be the most unsucessful thread ever  and it seems we're doing quite well


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear your news wishmeluck, you take your time to come to terms with it and we'll be here for you.  Really hope your DH is ok and gets better soon  

Isobel - did I curse the thread by having the first of the BFNs? I'm a bad bad Poppet!! I'd like all of my embryos putting back next time, do you think I can ask for that...........................hmmmm........................maybe not.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww wishmeluck im so sorry   hope your partner is ok

My turn next now im scared


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes Poppet we'll blame you  Hey if you go to Northern Cyprus they will put 5 back!! Seems bizarre but starts to look appealing when you have a couple of failed tx!!

Charlie- Massive         for us 3 guys left on this bloody wheel!! 

lots of love to Poppet, liz and Wishmeluck and  . I know Poppet and Liz will be going again but I also  that Wishmeluck and DH get the chance too.xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I really am glad i did IVF cos obviously its my hope to have a baby but im feeling down at the moment constantly worrying its not going to work and then fearing if it does i will miscarry or have another ectopic.

3 of us left and im next


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey chin up Charlie  Come on it's not finished yet  and you're the youngest out of us three so the cash is on you!!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Charlie - you and your angels (Isobel and Zarah) are going to change the luck on this board.  

Group hug now because we're all in this together


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

haha i like the charlies angels bit!!!

god what would we do without this board!! 
you gals really are great to keep the spirits up

LOL

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You girls keep me sane!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I would feel very lonely without this board im glad I came on here now  

I just feel like work are also watching me all the time, like my team leader was like u need to keep me and manager informed about whats going on like they want all info at what stage im at and on the 2 week wait I know they are going to be watching me. I dont think my team leader wants me to have a baby she is quite selfish cos i work full time and do majority of work and she was like u do know it might not work talk about negative.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie- you don't have to tell work anything!!! They shouldn't be asking you really.. at my work I haven't told anyone not even my boss.. everytime I had an hospital appointment I would have to take my appointment card in as proof & it would say on it why I was going.. e.g egg sharing discussion.. I would cover this with a post it note & say to my boss I would like to keep private why Im attending hospital & he told me that was my right.. he didn't need to know anything other than the date & time I wanted off.. so don't be bullied into telling them anything!!

Poppet, Did & wishmeluck - Im so glad your staying with us on here.. I would miss you all if you went    

Isobel - its your appointment tomorrow isn't it? I can't believe its a week since I was there!... good luck with it.. & then the jabbing starts. I must say I feel no different not even a little bit but Denise did say it may take a week before I feel any side effects. I do have tiny bruises on my stomach though & it stings more each day I do jab... but I'm been brave   

Scooby - it's good to hear from you.. I'm glad your still keeping an eye on us


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Ya i know what u mean zarah about the stinging and bruising is happening more for me now.

Work are so bad u think working for NHS they might be understanding but my team leader I think is more worried about me getting pregnant nobody to do there work full time. They want to know the ins and outs when it should be my choice whether I talk about it I dont wanna tell them when embryo goes back but I want full day off and they will want to know why and for egg collection i will have to cos they will wanna know reason y i want full day again its pathetic really.

I wish i cud apply for a new job but its just maternity benefit etc.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Morning girls!! 

Charlie- I agree with Zarah, you owe your employer no explanation. It's your private business and nothing to do with them. Re you team leader- she sounds lovely !!! I never told anyone at work when I had my first 3 tx but this time round Im more laid back about it and although I havent told my parents (cant be doing with the upset!) I have been very open with work and this has worked to my benefit, my boss has been great she knows I cannot give her specific dates that I want to take off but has just said I can do what I like  My colleagues have all given me so much support and its been lovely  

Zarah- Thanks. Yeah I hope it goes ok too  Glad your injections are ok and not hurting (too) much 

Poppet, Wishmeluck and Liz- Im also very glad your all still with us. This is a very small group isnt it and we need you all with us even inbetween cycles


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie- I know your probably the exception but thats why I cant stand doctors receptionists- cos they want to know everything!! The times I have wanted to say "I dont want to actually discuss that with you" when they ask why you wish to see a doctor!!  You DO NOT have to tell them anything Charlie!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol Isobel lucky for me im the secretary then. I think there panicking about my having another ectopic as i have time off after it to recover and get over it. Ive had 9 weeks off in total in the last year due to my past ectopics.I told them about the IVF because i thought it would benefit me guess not there just the added pressure lol


----------



## wishmeluck (Jun 22, 2009)

Yo girlfriends!!! i go hospital visiting for two minutes and im coming back to negativity on the board!!!!! COME ON GIRLS!!!!!!! this treatment DOES WORK!!! WHY CANT IT HAPPEN TO YOU!!!!! dont let my experience put you off we were given **** poor odds and we took them !!! Ive re enrolled at the gym and decided to get me boobs done!!   i could dwell on this for ever and a day but the result wont change DONT BE THINKING OH GOD ITS ME NEXT....IM SCARED  ahem yes thats you charlie   THINK right im gonna go for this and it is going to work!! Were all stong women and we know what we want we know what can happen and the stress the emotion and the outcome good or bad but we have all signed up to do it because we know we can!!! so come on you lot get your bras on the outside and get your heads up!! As for work wanting to know think ******** youve got your family and i want mine!!! hmmm i think that about covers everything xxxxxx  ps dp comes home today no doubt he will be lolling all over the house like sir idle shyte!! HA HA XXXX


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats what men do best Wishmeluck 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh they all have kids and no-one harrased them about it lol. I will try and be positive i really want it to work


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats it Charlie, we have all felt a little negative with the BFNs we have had on here but if just one of us 3 left manage to get a BFP I know it will really lift this thread again.


----------



## melHull (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have just been posted this thread, im from hull and have had my first set of bloods back as having decreased ovaries, ive had a blood test re-taken and i get the defo results tomorrow   hoping and praying the first set were wrong.

Its such a scary situation to be in so dawnting and hard not knowing anyone who has been through similar, my doctor was not very helpful and i came away none the wiser  

Hope everyone on here is well.

Mel xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Mel

Welcome to the thread.  So sorry to hear about your blood results, I will be keeping my fingers crossed that your second lot come back better and that it was just an anomoly  

I'm not 100% what they were checking but I'd take a wild stab that your FSH result was high. This is the hormone that stimulates the follicles in your ovaries to produce eggs ready for ovulation.  As you get older and nearer the menopause this can increase as your body works harder to produce enough hormone to make this happen.  It could still be a anomoly though so please don't give up any hope just yet.  

In terms of IVF it would depend on how high the result is but there is still always the donor egg route which some women have to take, but wait and see what the results are first, it may not come to that at all.

I hope you choose to stay with us whatever your outcome, we're a very supportive bunch and there is nothing you can't ask. We may not have all the answers but we'd do our best to help you get some.

Take care and let us know how you get on  

Poppet
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Mel & welcome to the thread... have you had a look on the net for some information about your problem? I always find a good search online helps with most things. Good luck for tomorrow.. stay with us & keep us informed


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello girls and a huge welcome to Mel  theres always room for another one on here- the more the merrier 

Mel-   you get normal results back tomorrow. If in doubt what they are talking about tell them to slow down and tell you again, it's hard to take all this stuff in if your not used to it. Often fsh levels can flutuate from month to month but if they are still high you could always try agnus castus (available from Holland and Barrett) which can often bring them down (search for it on here, lots of women use it, its also known as vitex or something similar) Good luck hun and be sure to let us all know how you get on 
Love and hugs to everyone 
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Hi Mel, welcome to the thread, this is a gread board and everyone will help you all they can.

good luck for tomorrow!!!

Isobel, good luck for tomorrow!!!

wishmeluck, hope your ok!!

hope everyone else is well, been to driff show this morning and im shattered now, even after a afternoon nap.
and OH MY GOD im back at work tomorrow, been off for 2weeks and 4 days 
i really dont wanna go, i hate my job!!
but one good thing, only back for 3 weeks and 2 days and then got another 2 weeks and 2 days off 

love to everyone and hope the jabs are going ok girls!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi Mel welcome to the board  

Thanks for the support guys im just a big worrier but fingers crossed one of us will get our BFP


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ooh Liz- poor you having to go back to work  We were in Hornsea today, well there was only me and dh actually so we just sat on the sea front laughing at all the fat women "sun bathing" !! Whats that all about it was hardly blazing sunshine was it?!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hope all goes well tomorrow Isobel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya Isobel good luck for your appt.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you girls. I will report back to base later on


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi ladies, Im back!!!

I saw Dawn, what a nice lady she is- really put me at ease.
I start my injections on saturday which is also my birthday  

Feeling more positive now Ive got the ball rolling 
Love to everyone 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh isobel thats good news.

I have a question can i still get ovulation pain and discharge before i start stimm drugs?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good news Isobel.. starting Saturday & on your birthday too.... what a lovely gift!    Dawn is lovely isn't she I have seen her a few times now.
My AF due tomorrow better be on time  ... will that be my last one? (hopefully)


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hopefully mine was last period I hate the horrible things. Ooh 9 months of awful period cramps


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea it should be your last period zarah!! fingers crossed
i hate period too, they just annoy me, they used to be so irregular which was nice, now on the pill i have to have them every 28days which sucks!!!

whoop whoop isobel, let the jabs begin!!!
as for fattys on hornsea beach  god knows why it makes me sick when im walking the dog - put it away we dont wanna see it!! LOL!!

hope everyone is well.
god work sucks already, thank god its a short week 

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im finding work quite hard at the moment. My work is computer based and spend up to 8 hours a day on it. Had constant headaches for the last week and its quite bad today


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea mine is too charlie, and the headaches didnt help at all, i was dosed up on paracetamol most of the time, and it didnt always help.
luckily i have a great boss who was very understanding and hel let me go home early a few times!!

work is more of an inconvineance for this treatment, i was lukcy to get the 2ww off, and ill be doing that again next time, no way i could work through it!!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh im taking a lot of Paracetamol not much help.

I think hopefully i wont have to but if i go through it again 2ww off


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im getting spotting like im due on is this normal on Buserlin if anyone knows?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi girls..

My stomach is soooooo bruised I have green ones yellow ones & purple ones!!!! is this normal or am I doing something wrong? it looks a mess!!
I'm still feeling ok with no side effects yet (fingers crossed) 

I hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie Id ring the clinic in morning love cos I have no idea, sorry   xx

Zarah- Sorry cant help you either cos I did the nasal spray last time xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Charlie - I didn't have any spotting at this stage with the Buserelin, could it just be the remains of your period perhaps?

Zarah - I luckily didn't get any bruises from the Buserelin injections, but then maybe I've got more fat on me than you   Doubt you're doing anything wrong though.  I used to push the needle in slowly rather than a jabbing motion if that helps. 

xxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just popping in as usual to check up on you all.

Wishmeluck      So sorry to hear your news. 
And Did and POppet      stay strong girls, although you all sound very positive which is brill!!!!!

Hope you jabbers are all doing well. I hated jabbing, but I am a big wuss! Not long for quite a few of you now, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all. 

Take care everyone.

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Please can someone blow me another 11 bubbles?  The number 1 seems to be appearing a lot at the moment and I'll take any signs I can get.

Thanks girls, hope you're all chilled
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

There you go Poppet 11 bubbles just for you xx

Hi Jen.. Cameron is gorg I love the pic.. glad your still keeping an eye on us xx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww thanks Zarah you're a sweetie   Hope the jab went ok tonight 

I think Jen's LO is going to be a little heartbreaker when he's older, such a cutie
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I think its just old blood just a little bit of brown no fresh red bleeding.

Ive only just started bruising over the last week i have yellow bruising. Start stimms 2morrow   Cant believe ive been doing these 3 weeks today its passed so quick


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow Charlie your going to be on your tww in no time !!! Cant believe how fast its past! 

Hope everyone is ok 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I need to paint my living room tommorrow. Do you think im ok to use paint with the chemicals and that, i know it sounds like a daft question


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i can't see why not. I would have said no if you had been in your tww but you should be ok now. Its going to be lovely tomorrow so get all your windows open and keep it well ventilated or better still you go sit in the garden and get DH to do it on his own (say your not allowed !)


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning Ladies 

good luck with your stimming jabs Charlie.. how long is it until EC?

I couldn't sleep last night.. I was hot, uncomfy, DPs breathing was even making me cross!! .. I'm hoping this was a 1 off & not a side effect because Im knackerd now!
Another thing Im feeling is my head is thinking all the time about things I need to get done like sorting out all my junk in the spare room, sorting out clothes for charity shop.. I need to do the garden... I want the bathroom decorating.. & the list goes on.. which is abit strange because I can normally chill out when Im on my hols from work but my mind is telling me to hurry up & get all these things done NOW!!!! Im going to drive DP mad because as soon as hes in from work I want to go tile shopping for the bathroom..  he then has to tile the bathroom


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol i was awfully moody with dp he has found me a nightmare but this last week not been as bad.

Ya start the stimming tonight   They said if everything does to plan they will do EC about the 5th August


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoa thats very soon  cant believe we're the last 3 now 

dh isnt gonna notice any difference then with me and the injections cos I am the queen of the moodies!! 

Zarah- your lucky that your DH will actually tile the bathroom, my dh does sweet knack all! Then he moans about the cost of having to get someone in to do it  I have just been out clearing all his mess up from yesterday when he decided it was a good idea to cut a tree down in the garden and leave it all over  Now Im coughing and sneezing and wheezing, Grrr!!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know it has gone so fast well fingers crossed


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

omg the stimming inj really hurts. I found it hard to draw up the injection and when i pulled needle out some liquid came out and i bled wonder it thats normal. Hope i did it right.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

Ive heard a few people on here say the same so your not the only one 

Well can you believe it my boss rang at 6pm to see if I can go in to do a N/D tonight as well as my shift in morning  What a way to spend my birthday when I get in- in bed!! 

Hope you all enjoy the weekend, tommorow is supposed to be quite nice  Right as I will be spending tomorrow in bed I'll send my birthday fairy dust all over you all now             
When I blow my candles out on the cake the kids have made me I will be making one massive wish and I wont say what it is but it involves all of us girls on this thread   

Take care Girls
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls

Charlie - don't worry sweetie, the stimming injections often made me bleed a little bit. Just press really hard on it for about a minute with a tissue and you should stop it bruising, which means you won't be injecting into a bruise the next time.  It is hard drawing up the liquid, I screwed up the first one a bit by not quite having 1ml but it does get easier with practice.  Sounds like you're doing great to me!  

Poor Isobel - how rubbish working that hard on your birthday!! But just think that next birthday you may not be getting much sleep at night anyway  

Zarah - one word.................CHILLAX!!!!!!

Wishmeluck - hope DH is on the mend and you're looking after yourself too  

And where's my bud Did? Has being back at work worn you out love? I had serious lack of motivation at work today, must be that Friday feeling!!!

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

omg is it 1ml ya put in i just filled the syringe with all the  liquid from the vial and put in my leg just over 1ml i think 

Isobel happy birthday for 2morrow hope u have a nice day


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. god this being back at work lark has killed me, i was so tiered yesterday afternoon i had a 2 hour nap. and i only did half a day (and it was at a conference LOL)

charlie i just filled the syringe too.

poppet, just been far to tierd to update. but after a early night last night imj feeling good again!!
got my letter this morning!
have you called them or did you make an appointment to go and see a consultant? im not sure what to do.

hope the weather sticks today, i fancy a long walk on the beach with the pooch!!

xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Isobel... sorry your working most of it   hope you have a good day when you get home  

Charlie the stimming injections don't sound easy to do   but Im sure you are doing them right.. I bleed now doing the Buserelin.. didn't you?

Poppet Im finding it difficult to chillax... I laid flooring in the bathroom yesterday  ... I just want to be doing something all the time & I'm really not like that.. so not such a bad thing   

My AF still not ere (due yesterday) but Im normally 1 day late so hopefully it will arrive today at some point..

Hello to all the other girls... have a lovely weekend & enjoy the weather


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you
I went to the zoo
I saw a big gorilla
And I thought it was you!  

(The old ones are the best)   Isobel!!!!!!! Hope you have a fantastic birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Did - I didn't do either.  I've not rung them or made an appointment to see the consultant. The times that you can ring the nurses isn't that convenient for me when I'm at work at those times, and I don't see the point in seeing a consultant as I'm pretty sure all they'll say is that they are going to reduce my stimming drugs next cycle.  I'm on holiday in 3 weeks time so I may ring one of the nurses then to just confirm that that's the only change. Does yours say ring with September period?  I really hope it does!!!! Let me know if you ring them. Did the nurse say anything about reducing your stimms too next cycle?

Charlie - You'll have done fine, I promise you, a bit under or over 1 ml will hardly make a difference, its the powder thats important. How many vials of the powder are you on? I was on 3 vials of powder to 1 ampoule of water, and I overstimmed so I'm interested to know what everyone else is on. 

Zarah - Hehe, you're probably right its not a bad thing that you're feeling so pro-active, I think sometimes we do it to have a bit of control over something as we have little control over the treatment.  Just don't overdo it and take care of yourself.

Wishmeluck - hope you're ok hun and coping ok.  If you ever want to chat feel free to PM me.  It does get easier in time  

Have a good weekend girls

xxxxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

ooo yea HAPPY BIRTHDAY isobel, hope work isnt too bad and you get spoilt when your home!!

poppet, yea i have to ring with the september cycle, im sure its due about 6th, btu i might of counted that wrong, all i know is this time next week my 2nd period will be due, cos of my pill it comes a week earlier with the 1st packet  so we will be even closer this time. 
i think i might ask for an appointment to see the consultant, only because then im hoping they will do the next retrival/transfer, i seem to have more hope in it if they do it after seeing what a few people on these boards are  saying
i was on 2 amps of the stimming drug to one water, i dont think they will reduce mine, but i have a feeling they should of done egg collection on the monday instead of letting me stimm all weekend, then i wouldnt of over stimulated and i might not have lost so many eggs (i only got 12, but at the mondays scan there was about 30 so i lost a few cos they were too big  

wishmeluck, hope your ok, have you had your letter?? are you going for another cycle??

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls and thank you for your birthday wishes  I got let out of work early (must have been a good girl ) but I was still there from 9pm last night to 11am today 

I have received lots of lovely gifts and cards from family, friends and colleagues. One lady from work gave me a mother and baby figurine with a small plaque that fits in your hand with the words "Hope" on - she said I have to hold it whilst Im having my transfer. Its really not to my taste but it was such a lovely gesture from someone who I just work with 

Hope you're all enjoying the sun. My dh is at work till 8pm tonight but Im waiting for my sil to come round with my nephew and after that Im off to bed for a sleep


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Didabuf  - Are your NHS funded

Poppet - I am on 2 vials of powder to one water. 

Zarah - It hurts so bad and yes they are really hard to draw up i had to keep syringing back in bottle as i kept getting air in it.

Isobel glad ur having a nice birthday


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yup NHS funded i am indeed!!

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Lucky bugger!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh dear - now realised they must consider me an oldie by putting me on 3 instead of two vials.  Must have proved I'm still young though by overstimming!!!

I wonder if the coasting for a full week hurt the condition of my eggs Did.  I wasn't taking any stimulation drugs for a week before EC and wonder if that has an effect on both egg quality and womb lining.  I got plenty of eggs and most of them fertilised but there was a big drop off rate during those five days and I wonder what the cause of that is.  Reading on here with women at other clinics some of them seem to have a much lower drop off rate and end up with frosties too.  I really thought with 9 embies on Day 3 I would get some to frostie stage. I wonder where we stand on asking for a consultant to do the transfer? I sometimes feel like they are quite set in their ways and don't really want to accomodate what we want.

If I'm late at all this month or next month we might be closer together than you think! Right, gonna start back on cross trainer and Wii Fit next week - are you with me Did? 

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im surprised too by the lack of frosties for everyone  I know I dont want to freeze, mainly cos of the low success rates so Id rather put the cash towards a fresh cycle but when I had tx last time I know I was very young but all of my eggs fertilised and were all considered "fit" to freeze after my transfer, never,ever lost even one embie at that stage. Now it wont bother me cos I only want two to put back and thats it!!

Im going to get back on my wii fit next week Poppet- my work trousers are now too small for me!! I am off to work now with the top button undone 

Love to everyone especially Wishmeluck- how are you hun?  xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

omg i have got myself into a right state over the stimming injections. They showed me a week ago how to do them and i dont think im drawing them up right.

Poppet, Didabuf or wishmeluck is this the correct way.

Im drawing the water up with the bottle tilted how she showed me then putting in powder and drawing out same way and then putting in 2nd powder then tipping bottle up and drawing out like i do the down reg injections. I keep getting air in the fat syringes they gave me and its causing me a right load of problems.

Might get dp to go in 2morrow morning and ask him to be shown again cos its getting me real mad.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

charlie, sounds like you are doing it exactly as i did!! dont worry!! i thought i was doing it wrong and loosing some but i was doing it fine and ended up over stimulating.
not long till you will know anyway.

poppet, i really need to do more exercise!! the 4 sausage rolls ive eaten this weekend will do my waist line no favours
i want a consultant to do my transfer, but i also want some reasurance that they will do there best not to over stimulate me, thus not to cause me the pain and discomfort i went through this time and also because they messed up my transfer!
ikm sure you feel the same poppet!!!

think i will call to get an appointment with the consultant!!

hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ive just been practising with water and i get it now. I cudnt understand why the syringe kept sucking it up but i figured it out now just to hold it until i want to take liquid and then let it vacumn so much and pull the rest.

Is it just the nurses that do transfer then


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

glad you have figured it out charlie.

for everyone so far it has been, think only special cases get consultants  

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya that really sucks. I hope they put it back ok the nurse had problems trying to do the practice apparently I had a wonky cervix at the time and I have a tilited womb it took her a while to fee it through and she nearly had to get the ultrasound woman so I am quite concerned about one of the nurses doing it.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie you may get the consultant then hun- did she make a note of it after your mock transfer? 
Re Rach who got pregnant had the consultant and I cant see that she had any probs as she got pregnant first time on her last tx too 
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

all she noted was the measurement im not sure if she noted problem


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm sure she did Charlie there is a bit on the paper they write on where they circle easy, difficult, etc and they circle which applies to you. If your worried mention it when your there


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning girls...

AF arrived yesterday, so Im  this will be my last one for a while  

Charlie Im not looking forward to stimming injections they sound like a nightmare  

well I hope you girls had a lovely weekend   xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I   too thats its your last one Zarah  

xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

finally did my injection right but did them hour and half late as i got stuck in pc world buying a new pc  

Dont worry about the stimm injs zarah ya get the hang of it eventually they just hurt a little.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ooh i have felt really sick since last night do ya think this is just a side effect from the drugs i have no pain or anything


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Morning everyone.

yes charlie that is just the drugs, i felt exactly the same. not long for you now tho, and then it will pass,  

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ive rung unit there gonna scan me 2morrow to be safe. I am really scared ive over stimulated dont want this cycle to be cancelled


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope your ok Charlie 
xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hope everythings ok Charlie... is feeling sick a sign of over stimulation?


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i think it can do, but i felt sick before i over stimulated.

good that they are keeping a close eye on your charlie, i had to be scaned after 5 days, was pointless tho cos i was fine then, i soon over stimulated tho so they didnt do a very good job!!!

zarah and isobel hope your jabs are going ok!!

wishmeluck hope your ok, havent heard from you in a while.

poppet, im going to call and get an appointment for a consultant, keeping my fingers crossed that they wont mess up the next cycle for either of us!!

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im really really scared and upset my cycle is going to be abanonded ive waited so long for this it feels like im never gonna have the baby i really want. Nothing goes right for me


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

dont worry charlie, its normal to feel like that, both me and poppet were over stimulated and although it didnt work for us that isnt the case for everyone!!
and you have been pregnant before so you have extra chance it can work for you.
only if you have been extreamly over stimulated will they abandon the cycle!!

please try not to worry!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

its just nothing ever goes right for me and she said if i had thye may stop my treatment. i am willing to carry on feeling sick if everything is ok tho. but knowing me nothing goes right thats y i dont hold much hope.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie hun,

i used to feel like that and at least you have been pregnant before when I started tx I had never even had a sniff of a BFP. Chin up girl and another thing sorry for tmi but I have been feeling sick all morming and just been violently sick  so maybe there is a bug going round. xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Come on Charlie keep your chin up & stay positive      I know it's difficult but if they were really worried about you they would have you in today... so don't spend the day upset.. Isobel is right there is sickness bugs going around at the moment, you may have a bug.    x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

How are you Zarah? 
Bit soon for any side effects for me but I was in town yesterday and found myself being really argumentative about everything- could have swiped one old woman who was really rude in Clarks  I told dh it was the drugs, even though I know its not 
xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel I have been fine no side effects at all.. I keep wondering why.. but not complaining   I keep thinking maybe they are still to come   I just have a few bruises on my stomach but thats it!! x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

i didnt have any side effects on any of my last 3 tx so dont worry but I had the nasal spray but it was doing the same job so it shouldnt be different should it?? 
I have no bruises yet , can just see the pin prick marks where the needle has gone in. I have done the injection once now (dh did it first night and last night and i did the one in between!) but dh is quite welcome to do them all for me now!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I will try to keep calm and stay   hopefully everything is ok


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good girl     is the way forward!!


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh dear - are we all falling to pieces again?!?!

Charlie - I know that the hormones will be making you overly emotional but please try not to worry.  When I overstimmed I didn't feel sick at all, just felt a bit bloated and painful, so it may not be that at all.  And remember I had 38 follies when I overstimmed and still got to EC and ET.  They will always try to rescue a cycle where possible so if that is the problem they will do what they can early on. I think you'll be fine so stay calm  

Zarah - I didn't have side effects for a while either. Then the worst of it was a few headaches which weren't that bad so got off quite lightly I think. Hopefully you'll be the same x

Isobel - hope you're ok hun   

Did - I've thought about seeing a consultant but I honestly don't know if it would be a waste of their time in my case.  My gut instinct says they'll just say it wasn't meant to be this time, and that they wouldn't change much.  I think I might ring one of the nurses when I can and see what they say, then decide if I want to see a consultant at all.  I think what I'd like to know is whether because my embies were not quite blasts by Day 5 whether they were already not really good enough to take.

Wishmeluck - Hope you're ok, please come back and join us when you're ready.  Believe me I know how hard it is to get back to that happy place where you can look forward again, but it will come  

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all.

well just had a txt off my friend who has just seen one of the consultants who has given her 3 months to put weight on (she is very underweight) and then he has said she can start tx and he will do her transfer (she has never had tx before so he doesnt know if it will be difficult or not!)Mmmmm........ one thinks this is a little unfair to the rest of us!!!!

Answers on a post card please!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooooo it does annoy me. right thats it im going to call the clinic and get an appointment for a consultant, who cares if its wasting there time or mine for that matter.
ii know there is nothing we can do about DP sperm as its all tucked up in the freezer but surely there must be something they can do to make me feel better.

this infertility lark sucks!! i would never wish this upon my worse enemy!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

It does you right hun  
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

appointment booked 28th august!!! with Killick!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I agree with you girls wish the consultants would do the ET. I am very worried due to my awkward tilited womb and the problems she had doing practice ET. 

Did- This fertility problem does suck no one gets how ya feel apart from you girls. I have people at work saying dont worry and everything yet they have kids and have never experienced what us girls have to go through.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh my heads gone   ... when I was last at clinic I was given a form to fill in for any child concieved through my donated egg/s.. its so if a child is concieved when he/she turns 18 they have a legal right to know were they came from.. I am finding it so difficult to fill in I have been sat with it for hours & its still blank!! I need to write a goodwill message & I don't know what to write then there is another massive box for me to write a description of myself & I can't even do that   I'm getting so eat up about it my mind is blank... I think I'm going to put it away until tomorrow & hope I can do it then.. how frustrating!!!!! 

sorry about the rant but needed it x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

is that what you really have to do. I think its the parents choice if they tell child isnt it. Another thing god forbid the child got ill and needs transplant or something they would contact the parent too wudnt they. I will have to egg share to afford IVF if my attempts dont work but it does make me thing could i deal with someone having part of me and me not having a baby if it didnt work for me. not sure if i could deal with this.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie it is a difficult thing to do but financially I had no choice.. but I have got my head around once my eggs have been shared I'm not going to think about it after that.. I never find out if the other lady gets pregnant or not which I'm glad about.. also if a child is concieved its up to the other couple if they tell their child it came from a donated egg & if they do tell when that child turns 18 it has a right to know who I am thats why I have to do this form then hopefully the info I put will be enough & that child will then not turn up on my doorstep in 18yrs.. I know that might sound abit bad but once my egg has been donated it is not my child if you know what I mean.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh i guess your right about that. I would have to get that into my head if i did do egg sharing cos i cant afford full IVF either.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya girls i feel much better today no nausea still having scan tho just to be on safe side. I msg later and let you all know how i got on.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hiya girls. Had my scan i have 23 follicles 7 x 11-13mm and 16 1-5mm. My left had the biggest follies. She said im not hyperstimulating as yet but if the smaller ones all get bigger than my cycle may be stopped    She said that i may have EC monday or weds i reckon and hope they will do it monday as if they leave me to weds i reckon il over stimulate. Back on friday for a further scan. Oh and my lining was 11mm and she said at my stage they hope for 10mm so im doing really well.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

great news Charlie... well done xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Great news Charlie- getting excited for you!!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh Charlie that has come round so quick  It'll be me this time next month!!!

Zarah- no I dont envy you that dilemma my love  Someone who I was at college with had 2 children using donor sperm at the same time as I had my tx (I only got to know cos his mum told my mum!) Anyway him and his wife agreed that they wouldnt tell the children unless there was a medical reason to and that was it, then after a few yrs his wife decided she wanted to tell the children and it sent her poor dh crazy, he had a nervous break down the poor love  I felt so sorry for him and eventually they got divorced. 
When I had my initial appointment they were going to suggest egg sharing to me and then the nurse said "Oh we wont have time before her birthday" Fortunately its against my religion to so i wouldnt have considered it anyway but I understand why you have chosen to go down that route. Didnt realise you would have to write anything to them  Suppose thats what brings it all hme to you eh? Thinking of you hun 

Love to everyone 
xxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

It has come round fast i mean if i have EC on monday could be on 2WW wait by end of the week   Hope they take on monday though cos i wont be happy if they leave me until wednesday and i over stimulate.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah i agree Charlie.   you get a Monday collection  xx hope we get some more people on here soon or Ill be chatting to myself on here by the time on the tww!!!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Isobel even if mine does work or not il be coming on here still  . Just been looking at IVF due date calculator on this site and if i have EC on monday it would work out i would be 4 weeks on the 10th if it worked and i always get symptoms from 4 weeks in both my pregnancies i have so i will know anyway if it has or not.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think you may have  calculated wrong Charlie  One week after egg collection you would be classed as 3 weeks pregnant so your period would be due Aug 17th and then they make you wait those extra few days for testing. i know what you mean though


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Just seen what you were looking at and thats really confusing as at hospital you wont be classed as 4 weeks pregnant until your af would have been due- does that make sense to you   I know when I got my first BFP with the twins i was 4 days past my af being due so was classed as 4 weeks 4 days pregnant and had to wait another couple of weeks for a scan.


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

calculator does not make sense but anyway my last pregnancy a week before my period i had symptoms always get them early


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh dear had my injection at 8 o clock and proceeded to then drop the vial on the kitchen floor and smash it  DH said "Did you break that?" I said no  Just a little bit more expense, never mind I dont think the cost that much do they?


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

oops!  

Do we have butter fingers Isobel?!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you know what it wasnt my fault  but didnt want to blame dh and tell him cos cant be arsed to fall out but he opened the box at both ends  and hadnt closed one end properly so as I put it back in the box it just slid out. Just calculated I lost half the bloody bottle


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww no isobel, maybe you wont need it, i didnt use all of the last bottle of buseraline!!
suppose it depends when u finish with it.

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive just worked it out by the dates of my scans etc and they have said Ill start stimming August 17th so I reckon I will need another one   DH is always telling me to slow down so not going to mention it to him cos Ill only get "I told you so"!!!!

xx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww no!! rubbish, hope they are not to expensive!!   x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Isobel, poor you, I hope it doesn't cost much more! I bet you can't believe you are cycling again! Wish I could plan another TX but expense really puts a stop to that. Praying for that miracle but odds are about 250000 to 1 for us!

Hope everyone else is great. Not read back all tonight as I am soooo tired! Going to bed soon but will post more iin the next few days. To those DR and Stimming              

Jen x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

OMG!!! Have we all been abducted by aliens or something?!? 

Where are you girls?  There's three of you having treatment at the minute with nothing to say?  I don't buy that! C'mon fill me in on how its all going.

Charlie - how did the scan go sweeite - have they confirmed EC yet?  

xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i was thinking just that poppet!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm here!!!... sorry not posted much in last couple of days.. I'v been helping tile the bathroom   by helping I mean getting in the way  
well I'm still feeling ok.. jabs sting a little & I still have bruises on my stomach. I have my scan on Monday.. what is that for? 

hope all you ladies who have vanished are ok


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

thats just to check you have down regged properly, and providing you have then stimms start a week later.

hope everyone has a nice weekend planned!! only 5 min and im leaving work for the day YIPPEE!!!

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

Ive just got in from work- I dont usually work during the week but someone rang in sick  Im whacked out we were rushed off our feet and didnt even get our tea break 

All going ok with jabs, not had any more mishaps 
Got an almighty head ache but think thats a combination of being over heated at work and my af is due this weekend.

Hope your all ok


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hi girls EC has been confirmed for monday and thurs or sat for ET. I have 19 follies over 10mm most of them between 14-20. She did not mention how many little ones i had. I have been given the pessaries do i have to manually insert them all far enough up so they dont fall out lol. I thought i would get something like ya do for canesten pessaries ya use for thrush.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooo Charlie a bit of excitement for us  Are you looking forward to it? Pessaries- Yeah just shove em up 

Going now cos my head ache is making me feel really ill- could gladly chop my head off 
xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know im excited but nervous too. these stimming drugs have been making me feel really sick need to go shopping but i feel sick as a dog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

woo hoo how exciting Charlie... I'm so looking forward to been at your stage  
Isobel I hope your head feels better soon, theres nothing worse than a banging head


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Zarah- Ooh Im nervous about being at that stage! At the mo things dont seem real and it's quite nice if you know what I mean  when it gets round to egg collection its reality and I dont know whether I want any of that . Ive decide though Im gonna stop stressing and just go with the flow- there is nothing I can do to change whats gonna happen so just going to relax  Head ache gone now thanks but Ive just sent dh a txt at work and asked him to bring me pizza home and he said no he doesnt want one!! I didnt say he had to have one did I? 

Charlie- I hope you feel better soon hun  

Poppet, Did-   Hope your both ok xxx

Wishmeluck- a special   for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I know what you mean Isobel, it doesn't seem real right now, I keep saying to myself "Im actually in the middle of having IVF treatment".. crazy isn't it? but what will be will be.. bring it on Im ready for U!!!!    

I'm abit worried because I do my buserelin injection at 7pm & my friend came, we got chatting & I forgot to do it so I was 10mins late!!! is that going to be a problem? because I remember Denise (nurse) saying don't ever be late.. it was only 10mins though.. what do you think? hope I haven't messed things up


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarh dont think it will matter being late mine was hour late the other night and look how much ive stimulated. I am nervous cos your right its the final stage now and it really needs to work


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Great that you're all excited and things are happening for you - really hoping one of you (or all of you) change the bad luck on this board  

Well AF has arrived, four days late.  I got upset about it   just as I have done every month for the past two years, at some point I may get it through my thick head that its unlikely to happen naturally for us so I shouldn't get upset when my period comes every month. But every month I still pray that it will happen (not that anyone is listening to those prayers it seems). I guess I should take comfort that I'm only one more period away from starting tx again.  Must dig deep and find some   to see me through.  SIL due in a weeks time so think I'm probably just a bit overly sensitive and waiting for the news I really don't want to hear (how much of a bad person am I?)

Glad you made an appointment with a consultant Did. I think you've done the right thing.  Still can't decide what to do myself. I don't know what questions to ask.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im not looking forward to do the pessaries lol do i just put one up at a time as i doubt i can do 6 at a time do they just sorta travel up to ur womb ?


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Poppet.. I used to feel like that ever time my AF came.. I had 2 blocked tubes & I knew it could never happen naturally but every month I would pray that I would prove everyone wrong & get pregnant   that only stopped once I had my tubes removed.. so its only natural how your feeling. Also don't feel like your a bad person about not wanting to hear your SIL news.. the amount of friends & family that have had babies around me since I found out I couldn't 10yrs ago.. & I have felt the same as you are now.. it's not bad its normal  

Charlie.. 6 pessaries at one time!!!!  .. I hope that was a joke  

hello to Isobel, Did, Wishmeluck.. (hope I haven't forgotten anyone).. have a great weekend xxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

poppet hun,

No your not a bad person  I have children now so it doesnt bother me seeing others and their babies cos I dont want those i have my own and want more of my own  but I re the bad old days where everyone was pregnant but me  So dont beat yourself up over it but look forward to all the lovely baby sitting you can do. I love my nephew soooo much, I cant believe he is 1 next week, the past yr has passed in a blur but he is so gorgeous and I love spending time with him


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh yeah i nearly forgot AF arrived on time this morning- yippee!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

morning everyone!!

nice to hear some AFs have arrived.
poppet its normal, dont worry yourself. its only since ive started tx ive got jealous or found it hard to hear, but one day we will have our own, i just know it.

pessaries sound worse then they are. 
charlie yea i did one at a time, there round and annoying!! and hard to handle but youll get used to it.

zarah, yea 6, sounds worse then it is tho. they actually used to be taken orally but tests showed they were more effective when used vaginally, so now they are used as pessaried, if u actually read the instructions its all for orally.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I know all about the SIL thing. I had a big row with my partners SIL. She got pregnant at same time as me during my 1st pregnancy and b4 i was told mine was ectopic hers wasnt even confirmed she knew i was losing mine and was saying oh i got same symptoms as you and kept rubbing it in. we had a big row and my partners brother said some really nasty things in txt when i was finding out with my u/s scan id lost it. she lost hers at 15 weeks and has had 2 miscarriages since. she thinks im jealous cos of me telling her to stop talking about herself when i was having problems of my own. She thinks she worse of than me yeh i feel sorry that she miscarried but at the end of the day she has 2 children a boy and a girl she has been pregnant once and had a baby. The way she acts is she hasnt got any. 

It winds me up really bad when i think about it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Mmm Ive had SIL trouble in the past too !!

I had to do the pessaries vaginally when I last had tx 13/14 yrs ago and they are just messy thats why you do them at bed time but its not that bad just a bit yucky!

Love to all
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

I am really sick of my boss. I have lost pay last week for attending my scan appointments because she has changed the contract so we have to pay the time back or lose money. I had no holidays or time owing so lost pay. Now i msged her to say im off on monday for EC and when i had laparoscopy they gave me sick day last year and she msged back saying do u wanna take as holiday or time owing they treat ya so bad. Im fuming they better put it down as sick day cos i told her thats what they did last year. 

But i tell ya summit if this works they cant make me pay for antenatal appts its against the law ive checked it out on net.  

Sorry needed to vent they get me mad.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh what a nasty woman she is  Some people just love power dont they??! No they definately cant stop you pay for ante natal appointments Im not sure but dont even men get some time off for those 

Thats why I have saved my AL for my tx cos at least I know from egg collection I can relax and not have to worry about anything 

Are you nervous Charlie? 
xx
Right better go get ready for work xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Yeh Isobel im more worried about feeling the pain more than anything and im anxious because i hope it works. When the embryo gets put back im gonna think like im pregnant than no negativity will stop thw embryo from doing its job cos even if i dont think like that il still be as gutted just the same. Really hoping and   it works for me. I keep saying to my DP if my ectopics had not got in my tube i would have had baby by now cos im body was wanting the pregnancy cos it made embryo itself so these positive thoughts help me think il get a BFP more. Fingers xxx

Although choosing when to get embryo put back i really dont want to make the decision that could prevent me getting pregnant


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie your boss sounds like a right cow!!!   I'm lucky my treatment has fallen at the right time, when I have 7 weeks off but even if it hadn't my boss is fine & we get paid for hospital appointments as long as we can show proof of appointment... I work for the council & I don't know if their rules are different but I thought everyone didn't loose pay for an hospital appointment.. have you looked into it?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh they can do that shes changed the rules since we have been there u think working for the NHS they would understand im gonna find another job when i have had a baby im sick of them treating me like crap


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Well we dont get paid for appointments, we dont even get paid any extra for bank holidays, xmas etc etc but my boss is quite accomodating and we let me take time off at the drop of a hat.

Thats right Charlie there really is no point being down when you dont know whether it has worked or not. The tx when i got pregnant I was really upbeat, I still took it really easy but I was a lot brighter in my atittude, the two tx before it I was just crying and sobbing all the time 
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

being positive will definately send positive vibes to the embryo so im gonna be happy im really excited.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good girl. We're all with you Charlie   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

These pessaries are awful all the stuff coming out during the day


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh the joys Charlie


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol   it will be worth it in the end


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I think my scan might be cancelled tomorrow   I started AF last sunday, I normally bleed for 5 days.. which was the same this time, I stopped bleeding on Thursday BUT I have started bleeding again today & its a very dark burgandy colour, abit like old blood if you know what I mean  
Denise told me on my last visit to the clinic that if I'm on my period on 3rd Aug I need to ring the clinic & re-arrange my scan.. this is abit of a nightmare really because I don't want delays   has this happened to any of you guys? I have just had a bath & haven't bleed since so I'm hoping it will stay away   

Good luck for tomorrow Charlie.. I'm really excited for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah hope u have finished ur period. I finished late at night the night b4 my scan and i was fine. What time is ur scan im in at 10.15 2morrow.

Thx for your support it really helps


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie my appointment is later, its late afternoon (hopefully) .. can't wait to hear all about your appointment, it's good you been just in front of me it really helps me understand where I am going next & what is going to happen.. Is my scan an internal one tomorrow?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yep internal. Getting nervous for 2morrow now


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

good luck for today charlie!!    you get loads of good eggs, your exactly a month behind me and wishmeluck so ull be testing the same day as we did last month.

zarah, they might not cancle unless its really heavy!! threy said to me that if there was a little blood they could still do it, and if they did cancle it would only be till wednesday and u could still start stimming at the same time (cos thats not till next week) so really dont worry, it wont hold you up.

hope everyone es well

xxx


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

today Charlie
xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

thx guys


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thinking of you today Charlie girl!!!
 everything goes to plan and you get lots of lovely eggs. 
relax when you get in and dont move for the day, let your dh look after you 
xxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah darl Im sure you will be fine for a scan aslong as your not blleding really heavy.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have just phoned the clinic because I'm still bleeding a little.. but its fine I can still go for my scan later  

Charlie, I hope evrything went well.. can't wait to hear all about it xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hey guys just got back got 15 eggs. I have had to have blood test because of all the follicles they saw what does this mean. It was very painful i felt everything and was well aware. They told me to stop moving as everytime they prodded needle i felt a lot of pain.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie 15 eggs wow... well done,  was it painful then? I thought they sedated you so you don't feel it? what kind of pain is it?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

god ya it was painful i knew most of what was going on pain relief didnt do much. ya they gave me sedation drugs but i felt pain and remember it. It was the needle digging i kept moving and they told me to stop moving otherwise they would stop. The big decision now is the transfer can i get 2 back if its a day 3 transfer im scared if i go for day 5 and put one back it wont work id rather have two for a better chance. Im seriously to scared to take them to blast in case they dont make it


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh I'm not looking forward to that then  
I know what you mean about the transfer decision.. do we get to choose? or is it up to the clinic? I thought it depended on your age.. they said to me because I'm 31 they would rather go to blast stage - day 5 & just put 1 back.. how old are you? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im 24 yeh they told me same thing but if i had choice i think id go with 2


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww no charlie, i felt most of mine too 

the clinic will advise you, they may advise you to go to blast but they may say that they would be better going back in at day 3.

i think if you are 37 and over you can have 2 blasts but for everyone else its 1 blast or 2 day 3 transfers.

glad its done charlie, u get yourself rested and realx, and make sure you are painkellered up.

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh im ok at the min with pain. Is it normal to bleed a little after it. I hope they advise me well so if i have to have a day 3 transfer will they put back 2


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea a little is normal cos they have piereced you, 

dont worry they will tell you exactly what they think is best, i didnt have any choice they said they wanted mine to go back in on a day 3. yea at day 3 you can have 2, they just ask if you know all the risks of multiples and all that x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie,

Its not very nice is it hun  Well your at least over the worst bit now xx
During one of my EC they pierced somwhere they shouldnt and I bled all over (my DH said it was running off the table!) I didnt look!! My blood pressure dropped really low and they thought I may need a transfusion but I was ok in the end.

Liz- its if your 36 that you can have 2 blasts cos that what I discussed with Prof at my first meeting as I was 35 when we started this but I was 36 last weekend so officially I can have 2 blasts (if we got to that stage) really im not bothered whether its 3 or 5 days as last time I had all this done they only did 2 day transfers 
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

oooooo 36 is even better!!

do think its a bit odd that they dont let everyone have them, but i understand that there trying to get numbers down!!

only takes one and all that rubbish, but thats not the point!!

god i cant wait to start again!! seems like its ages away, not even had my 2nd period yet, hopefully by this tim next week i will have tho.

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz- you dont need to convert the converted hun  I agree 100% with you. it doesnt matter how old you are they never know if its gonna work or not  I told you before I was 21 when we first started tx and we had 3 put back and got BFNs despite being top notch embies   I think SET is a bit of a rough ride for most people and I most certainly dont think its fair if you have had 1 or more BFN


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

yea i agree.

can you imagine if you have twins again!! that would be great... extreamly lucky aswel 

ooo and hows the jabs going isobel, you dh still doing them??

x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I would love anything i got given  One would be fantastic but twins would be an absolute dream come true  I loved being pregnant with my twins, loved giving birth, loved "trying" to breastfeed them both and loved watching them grow up together and how they have always had someone with them, starting school etc.
TBH i dont even think about having twins cos it seems such a far off fanciful dream that could never possibly happen to me (yep even after having them two and then getting pregnant twice myself I still think its impossible for me to be pregnant again!! )

Jabs ok, yeah Dh is still doing them i think he likes to feel important


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Because of the amount of follicles i had they took a blood test why was this does anyone know is it to do with hyperstimulation


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes i would think so charlie they will just be wanting to monitor you as you had a fair few follicles didnt you? Dont be worried just look after yourself and keep an eye out for any symptoms.   You drinking plenty of water etc?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

well thats another think i dont drink enough water in the day when i have operations and u/s scans etc im always dehydrated. Im gonna try drinking some more but i find it hard too.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have had my scan.. all looks well   I saw Dawn this time... she sed my recipient is having her scan on Weds so I have to ring the clinic on Thurs & if all well with recipient's scan then I start stimming jabs on Monday 10th.... she gave me my demo on how to do them.. bit more complicated than the buserelin jabs   if all goes to plan I should have EC on 24th Aug... if they go to blast stage I will have ET on 29th Aug.. & pregnancy test date will be 11th Sept... which is the day before my DD's birthday... so fingers crossed recipients scan all goes to plan 

oh how exciting


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww zarah thats great news   Dawn showed me the demo she goes through it fast tho lol


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh thats good zarah  Im one week exactly behind you which means if all goes to plan my EC would be Aug 31st but thats a bank hol so dont know when it will be  Seems strange they dont work bank hols after all its not like its a shop is it?!!
 your recipients scan goes ok on Thurs xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive just been looking through the leaflet and cannot find anything saying that they dont work bank holidays- am i just imagining that they dont  I just seem to recall reading it somewhere but cant find it now  Anyone know??


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope you don't mind me butting in here but I just wanted to say 'hi' and good luck to you all.  I've been following your posts for a few weeks but didn't know how to introduce myself .  I'm due to have my first appoinment with Mr McGuiness next week with a view to starting ICSI Sept/Oct when we've remortgaged the house! (not impressed with the fertility treatment 'postcode lottery' )
Anyway I'm thinking positive thoughts for you all 

Min x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi minnie welcome to the board. thx for your thoughts


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Minnie.. welcome to the thread... it's nice to have new people getting on board.. hope you stay with us  

I've done my buserelin late AGAIN!!!!... I'm so annoyed with myself   20mins late!!!!.... I have set the alarm on my mobile to make sure it doesn't happen again.. I hope it won't make a difference


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah dont think it will i took mine an hr late b4 and i was fine


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Minnie, really glad you've joined us Ive been worried ill be chatting to myself in a few weeks as im the last one having tx at the moment! You can keep me company instead  

zarah- dont worry hun , ive done mine a bit late once and Im sure all is still ok. Its worse if you do the nasal spray you have to do it early in a morning and then late at night!

Love to all 
xxxx
isobel xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel.. don't you worry about been the last one..I won't leave you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you Zarah i have this fear of logging on and having to chat to myself 
xx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome  
My DH is absolutely great but it will be lovely to have some ladies to chat to who really understand what I'm going through.

Min x


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Morning Min! Welcome to the board, so nice to have new people to talk to on here.  

Did and I will both by cycling in Sep/Oct too so you won't be alone and we'll give you lots of support through this.

Hi to the other girlies - praying for your embies Charlie, 15 is a good number so I hope there's some good strong ones in there  

Poppet
xxx


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

Welcome Minni, alsways good to have new people on board. its getting quite busy on here which is nice!!!
lots of people here to ask questions and chat with so i hope we can all help you out.

charlie, i wouldnt of thought is OHSS,  didnt poppet get about 18?? i had 12 (had more but i over stimulated so lost alot) and was very close to OHSS, they did a blood test on me but nothing ever came of it. try not to worry.
and drink plenty of water, it really helps your eggies, it really is best for you. you can add cordial to it so it doesnt have to be boring!!

isobel, they probably do work bank holidays, dont worry tho u mite go early or late for collection, fingers crossed for early means less jabbing!!!
and dont worry im going no where, u wont be on your own. this board is a god send, dont know what id of done without it.

zarah... get that alarm set, i wouldnt of thought 20 min would be too bad, but try not to do it late again cos u dont want to mess anything up. i did all my jabs at 9.30 every night and then i couldnt forget cos it was the same every day.

poppet, my period will be due about monday, cant believe its my 2nd already, should only be a week behind you. 

xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww guys im very upset and mad. I went into work today cos they was short staffed on my team and no one to cover my work . I was in pain real bad from procedure yesterday. I told ya about my team leader who is a cow. Well the pain got worse and my belly is swollen as i cant talk to her and i can talk to reception team leader i went to her upset and in pain. She got my stuff and brought it too me and said just go home. The cow came through saying cant believe you cant talk to me and said if i knew u was gonna be like this i would have told ya to put it back a month while ppl had holidays (like i shud be told what to do) and that it was my choice of treatment (not my fault its my only choice). I said fine shall i just go have another ectopic and be off another 6 weeks.  How f*****g dare she say that she would have told me what to do i would have told her to f off. I have come home and im gonna take legal advice i am sure this would be classed as discrimation cos i cant get pregnant. 

I am going off sick now cant deal with this when im going through my IVF. My mam rang her saying dont talk to my daughter like that and she put the phone down. Its not in my contract to say i cant have a baby. I cant stop


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

awww charlie. poor you. i dont really know what to say except get yourself to your GP and get a sick note till the day after your test date. u dont want to be at work when there is feelings like that flying around.
you brave as it is for going back to work today, i was in too much pain.

get yourself an appointment to get a sicknote then come home, rest and relax for 2 weeks, u need to give your body and the eggies the best chance.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im a bit bothered about losing my job but i cant speak to them eright now how dare she say that im fuming. Sorry guys im just very upset with being treated very bad.


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

you cant loose your job if you have a sick note. just get the GP to write gynacology procedure, sometimes i wonder if its worth telling people at work that your having IVF cos no body understands apart from people that have to go through it.

x


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know ive never had time off apart from my ectopics which is understandable. I think the way they have treated me is disgusting


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie.. that woman is a disgrace!!!!... I would definately take legal advice, I'm sure you would have a good case... what a *****, I'm fuming for you  .. I know it's hard but try to relax don't let this woman spoil your chance's.. go to your GP he will defo sign you off work & you can't lose your job when you have a sick note.

can I just ask you all a personal question   have any of you had sex whilst having treatment? I know you must wear a condom, but I'm scared it splits or something like that.. but I had a cry this morning because DP said I'm going to buy some condoms, he said he can't go without until Sept!!!! has its already been a month!!!! [email protected]@king men  ... he felt so bad when I started to cry.. which made me feel better    it's not that I don't want to have sex.. I'm just scared, if you know what I mean   hope this isn't too personal but I didn't know who else to talk to about it.. sorry xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Im gonna self certify this week and get one on friday for 2 weeks. going for legal advice 2morrow im sure her saying that would be discrimination towards me because i cant get pregnant. Why should i be told when i can have a baby there my employer for work not my personal life.

I know what u mean about the sex me and dp had it using condoms but we only had it once or twice. The thought crossed my mind thats y we didnt after the 2nd time. 

When dp and i attended scan b4 EC they asked when was the last time we had sex and we said dont known ages ago and dawn said guess what ur going home to do lmao with having to have fresh sperm and all that. We felt so daft


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

lol.. ... so do you have to have sex on EC day? or night before?  It's crazy that sex makes babies & we have to avoid it


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi girls just a quick reply to Zarah as Im baking. Zarah I know they say about using condoms but you and me cannot get pregnant darl- we have no tubes so no need to worry!!


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

i never had sex at all during the treatment, and it wasnt because of worry, because DH sperm cant get out so def no chance of pregnancy but i felt soooo un attractive throughout it all i just didnt feel i wanted it, and DH doesnt have much choice in the matter LOL

i think they reccomend no more then 3 days before egg collection, like i say doesnt matter for us cos DP had TESA.

isobel... can i have some baking please... i made some scones at the weekend they only lasted a day.

hope you are feeling a bit better charlie.

xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Liz- Sending you a cake over to Hornsea right now  I may take some time though on this bike  

charlie- I am so annoyed for you  What a cow. How dare someone dictate when you have tx  Stay off as long as you like there is nothing they can do as long as you have a sick note. Oooooh Im so angry for you!!!!!

Hi Minnie- yeah men have their uses but they aren't much good at this sort of stuff are they  Loking forward to chatting with you  

poppet- Hows you?  

zarah- Men, they are all the same eh?!!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel I know I can't get pregnant but I thought you wasn't supposed to have sex without a condom anyway? I thought it might just be because little sperms will be swimming around in there somewhere & their not supposed to be    oh I don't know what I thought I'm peeing myself here


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey girls

Zarah - we had sex during treatment using condoms, not sure my DH could have gone that long without, or me for that matter.  Sometimes it was nice knowing it wasn't for the purposes of getting pregnant and just for fun. We even had sex on 2ww, but not until a week after at which time the embies would have already implanted if they were going to (which they didnt obviously).  The condoms are mainly so that women don't get pregnant before down regging and have the pregnancy affected by the drugs.  I've read on here that a lot of clinics aren't that strict and that's why some women get pregnant during DR.

Will post a bit later, tea is almost ready!!

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello girlies 

zarah- the only reason they say use condoms is like Poppet said so you dont get pregnant but as we both know there is no way the sperm can meet the egg (if it did and I got pregnant Id be able to sell my story to all the magazines ) so it's ok for us to have a bit of !! Your poor DH how long was you going to deprive him for?  I know I def wont be having any what so ever during the tww so we're making the most of it now  I think we waited till I was about 8 weeks pregnant last time but we did carry on right until the day before the twins were born so it wasnt too bad  

XXXXXXX   to all XXXXXXX


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh thanks for your replies girls.. I feel so much better about the whole sex thing now.. DP will be over the moon   we haven't done anything since I started jabs 3weeks ago!!!!.. I think I was going to make him wait until after 2ww.. he would of burst by then   .. I will tell him were safe & he will prob sprint to shop for some condoms.. bless


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Take it your not going to be on here much tonight Zarah  xxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

oh don't worry it won't take long


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im not surprised


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

why am I still bleeding? when I had my scan yesterday she said she could see some blood still in there from my period.. but  when it was coming out it was a very dark colour like old blood but now its quiet heavy & bright red.. whats going on   I don't have any pain or anything.. has this happened to any of you? my AF started 9days ago & I normally only bleed for 5days.. bit confusing


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry love it's never happened to me during tx so i dont really know. My afs last for over a week anyway! Ring the clinic tomorrow just to put your mind at rest cos you'll only stress about it all week   Did you re your jab tonight??


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I will see how it is tomorrow if still the same I will ring.. Yes I remembered my jab, I have set my alarm now on my mobile so no more forgetting


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I do that too but sometimes I forget to set my phone


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im still hurting. It feels like ive had a laparoscopy a few days ago it hurts to move. Might be because i kept moving during procedure and they have fiddled about a bit to much. Otherwise im ok no nausea, vomiting and im weeing ok. Abdomen abit bloated and tender to touch im sure this is ok after that proedure. Sure i would feel worse if had anything more than mild OHSS.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure your fine Charlie, re you have had a huge needle stuck in your ovaries  so you will hurt. It should pass in a few days


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hopefully it will cant sleep properly. Ooh i get call today about my embies im hoping they can go back 2morrow


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Oooooh Charlie. Do you get the phone call this morning saying how many fertilised and how they are doing?  Really hope there's a few there for you.  Let us know!

Zarah - I'm afraid I'm no help either about the bleeding.  I think Isobel is right, ring the clinic and put your mind at rest. Its probably nothing.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hey guys i have had the call. 11 fertilised out of 15 3 were abnormal but 9 are grade 3, grade 4 being the highest. They are going for blastocyst but will ring me 2morrow if anything changes. Bloods came back normal for OHSS but said will check me over on ET day. Hopefully they wont change there mind if im swollen cos ive no other symptoms.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Woo hoo charlie         you get to blast


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

me too but i dont see why not im sure they will put them back 2morrow if they really think i wudnt get to blast


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im sure they would too hun- try not to stress.They dont want you not to have any tp put back so just trust them to know best xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

excellent news Charlie.. you will soon be at 2ww stage... woo hoo  

my bleeding has stopped today.. well for now anyway   I wonder how recipients scan went.. I have to ring clinic in morning to find out


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi guys not been on for a couple of days as work has been nuts!

Charlie - chuffed to bits for you on the egg front, keeping everything crossed that you get some fab blastocysts!  Also got to say that I think your boss is appalling and I hope you do get some advise about this either from a solicitor or if you have a good union rep they may be able to help.  There is something under human rights legislation about having a right to a family life so check it out!  Good luck

I'd really appreciate some advice.  We are hoping to start ICSI in September but have a holiday booked for the last couple of weeks of that month.  It would mean that I couldn't attend a pre down reg appt on the 21st day of my cycle, does anyone know if the clinic allow you to attend this appointment earlier or are they really strict on these things.  Let me know as I'm starting to stress that we are going to have to wait yet another month.  I wasn't bothered about my age until I got involved with this fertility treatment stuff now with every passing month I am imagining my ovaries turning in to mumified raisins!  .  Let me know what you think guys

Sending you all  

Mins x


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

BBC Breakfast shows main headline this morning is that more than 80% of local authority areas are failing to offer what they should, fertility treatment wise, on the NHS 

I've just sent BBC Breakfast an e-mail about having to remortgage my house for treatment grrrrrr   Don't think anything will change anytime soon but I feel better for putting my three penneth in


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya im on NHS treatment and apparently it should be 3 attempts and i have 2. hopefully wont be needing the 2nd one  

IVF unit have just called me again i have 3 really nice embryos she said 6-8 cell and grade 3-4 she said going for blast as unable to tell which is the best 9am sat cant wait


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Mins, do you have any children already? if not why can't you be NHS funded? I thought any woman without children already could get funding.. I couldn't have funding because I have a DD from a previous relationship but DP doesn't have any children. 

Charlie bet your so excited for Saturday morning.. not long now hun  

I have just rang the clinic & recipients scan went well... but I need to ring back tomorrow after 2pm to find out if I start stimming jabs on Monday.. which seems strange I don't know why they just couldn't tell me today   but Dawn as to speak to Denise 1st & Denise isn't in today.. well thats the message I got anyway

Hello to all you other ladies.. hope your all well xxxxxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

hello girls, Ive been at work all night so excuse me if I start waffling or I make mistakes 

Zarah- What a pain  Surely someone else should know if you can or not  Thats what gets to me this unit is entirely nurse run- i wonder what the consultants do to earn their pay  I presume Minnies dh has children if he has had a vas. I dont even know what the criteria re age is now as when i started tx there was no funding for anyone and then before I started tx 3 they said that men aged upto 45 and women aged between 25 and 35 could have 1 free tx but that still ruled me out as i was 22  So frustrating and now obviously I cant get free tx as I have the twins!!

Minnie- i couldnt honestly tell you one way or another about if you could get an earlier appointment, why dont you ring and speak to one of the nurses? I know what you mean about the age thing Ive never been bothered about aging but now I just think my eggs are going to be scrambled. When i had my first 3 txs everything was always spot on and every single egg i produced fertilised but now all these yrs down the line Im worried   Only time will tell though !!

Charlie- Ooooh its getting eggciting for you  ha ha ha xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

just been given 2 weeks off work and he said if i ever have to have IVF again to go in at the start and he will give me sicknote


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Ha ha would love to see your team leaders face when she gets that


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

i know lol and ive wrote a letter complaining about her too and also asking for them to consider me for a reception role which is going as the secretarial role ive got now is very stressful especially with her as team leader. no doubt the manager will ring me up soon about my increasing sickness record ive already had 6 weeks of earlier in the year with my ectopic and being so upset by it and having to have counselling but if they was more understanding it would not be like this.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Charlie dont worry its not like you have had 6 weeks off for a cold or odd days here and there is it? Wait till you've had a baby and go back to work- my sil went back in May and I dont think she has got a full week in yet 
xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya thats the point it wasnt something trival i lost a baby a 2nd one in 7 months but they dont care there very selfish.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie.. I'm glad you got a sick note.. work arn't supposed to ring you when you have a sicknote from GP so don't let them hassle you  

Im still bleeding!!! it's stressing me out.. it's not alot but its been 11days   I am going to mention it tomorrow when I have to ring clinic.. hope it doesn't delay things  

I'm feeling abit tired today aswell, 1st time really since I started jabs.. can't be bothered to do anything.. I'm winging abit arn't I?? sorry


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah love, i have been really tired  Well I know i am today but thats cos I was at work all last night but I have been tired anyway and my sleep is really disturbed, not had a full nights sleep for what seems like ages  Supposed to be going to Flamingo Land tomorrow with the kids but I bet we dont end up going cos Im just so tired!


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Zarah i am still very tired been sleeping in the day. Also after that Pregnyl injection have tender boobs and cant stop weeing its like im pregnant already lol.


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi folks just a quick reply as I've just got in from work and me heads a shed!  Thanks for the advice I'll try and speak to one of the nurses.  With regard to paying for treatment although I haven't got any children I'm not eligable for any assitance from East Riding PCT for two reasons 1) because I am over 35 which is the cut of age for funding by East Riding PCT and 2) my DH has two grown up children. Bugger!

 and positive stuff to you all, off to bed before I drop!

Mins x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie, I'v been wondering because your going to blasts on Sat.. will you only have one put back? or can you still choose 2? because I was thinking (but not sure if I'm right) that if you get to day 5 blast you only get 1 put back... it would be 2 if you were having day 3 transfer.. not sure why I think this I must of been told it somewere along the line  

Mins, its crap the way they decide who can be funded & who can't isn't it? is it this week you have your appointment at the clinic?

Isobel, my sleep has only been disturbed for 1 night whilst I'v been jabbing.. so I think I have been really lucky with not having any side effects.. I feel much better today, bleeding has stopped for now.. but it normally shows its ugly self in the afternoon   I will mention it when I ring up later.. hope you make flamingo land today & your not too tired 

hello to Poppet, Did & Wishmeluck... hope you ladies are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

if its day 5 only one gets put back im   it works ive got to stay positive for the 2 weeks and try and not test early   

Im feeling quite sick with nerves


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie do you only get to put one blast back because of your age or because there's a much better chance of it working so a higher likelihood of twins?  This is all unknown territory to me! Try not to let your nerves get the better of you - but I know that is easier said than done!  Thinking positive thoughts for you   and I'm certain that someone will send the   round if you think of doing the test early!!!

Yes Zarah my first appointment with   (Mr McGuiness) is on Wednesday afternoon.  I've been writing down questions for him for a few weeks so I'm sure he'll be pleased to see the back of me .  Hopefully things will be a bit clearer after that!

to you all

Mins xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yea i think age has alot to do with it and also the risk of twins (although twins would be nice)


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all 

Yes we managed to get to Flamingo Land and had a lovely day actually (though I think my stomach may still be there, I seem to have lost it on a ride!!) Asthma is playing me up lately though something chronic so thats got me down today 

Charlie I bet you are nervous, its horrible this part wondering if the embies are ok etc.  I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning hun  

xxxxxx


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Twins would be fab wouldn't they   

I know the chances of ICSI working for me are pretty slim but it doesn't stop me daydreaming about it working, I spend loads of time on the internet secretly looking at prams and baby clothes!!!  Is it just me or does everyone do that?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh we all do it Min!! Ive seen a fab  baby sling I want  I also have some baby girl booties I bought in 2005   Whenever anyone gets a girl I get them out and consider giving them away but I cant I want them for my baby (even if I got a boy I may put them on!!!)

Id love twins again but would be happy with one 

Zarah- I forgot to say today is the 7th day of my af and thats normal for me but its not showing any sign of stopping- still using super plus tampons!!!   I stop a bit before my scan on Monday.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

well I have a delay   I phoned the clinic like I was told to & I spoke to Dawn.. I was supposed to start stimming on Mon 10th.. but there is a problem with recipient, I don't know what because the clinic can't discuss that with me   so I now have to ring them on 17th Aug & hopefully start stimming jabs on weds 19th... so thats a 9 day delay   I just knew I would have a delay at some point.. I'm abit peed off about it but what can I do   The thing I don't get is the nurse I spoke to on Weds said recipients scan had gone well so don't know what the problem is..
Isobel it looks like you won't be last after all.. what date do you start stimming jabs?
Mins its totally normal looking at baby stuff.. I'm abit pram mad so I'm always looking at them  

Good luck for tomoorow morning Charlie, I will be thinking of you


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Isobel it's a relief to know that I'm not the only non pregnant lady who has mentaly selected a full set of nursery furniture!  I   that you get to use those booties, it would do no harm for a boy baby to wear pink, will put him in touch with his feminine side from an early age    Glad Flamingo Land was good, I love the zoo bit there it's ace, hope the asthma clears up
 to all
Mins


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Zarah so sorry about your delay I'm feeling   for you! Even worse when you can't get all the details.  Well here's hoping that this will be your only delay and from now on it'll all go perfecting to plan

Yes the prams are great aren't they!



Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

evening ladies.

charlie, good luck for tomorrow, and remember, keep chilled and rest!!   for you and thinking  

isobel, glad you had a nice day at flamingo land, i love it there!!

zarah   for you, stupid clinic. keep chin up tho hun, dont let it get to you.

hi to minnie, poppet and wishmeluck, hope everyone is well.

just to let you know i think about baby clothes and stuff all the time too, im always looking and what i want to buy and all the different mother and baby clubs i can join.
i just love all the baby stuff i cant wait to deck out the nursery!!!

xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Zarah- looks like me and you are going to def be cycle buddies Im due to start stimming Aug 17th if all is ok on Mondays scan 
Better be off just been to Tescos and have it all to put away now


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

lol im always looking at baby stuff ive seen pram i want everytime i go in tescos or asda i always look at the baby clothes and cant wait to buy them.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Off to work now but I hope everything goes ok today Charlie. 
Love 
isobel xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

me too im very nervous


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Isobel we are going to be very close together then providing the don't change mine again!!! 

Charlie hope everything has gone well.. can't wait to hear al about it  

I have been thinking if I don't start stimming jabs until 19th.. will I have another period because I'm due 22nd aug. I'm confused


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

hi guys im very chuffed they put back a top grade which is grade 3 expanding blastocyst back which is very good and ive also had 4 blasts frozen because its nhs funded if i have to have another cycle i will have FET then normal cycle the FET again if more frozen so could be up to 4 go's im very chuffed with this. fingers crossed it works now


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Fantastic news Charlie- now the fun begins!!! feet up today I hope?!

Zarah- no you wont have a period, the jabs you have been doing have dampened your hormones so you havent ovulated etc and you have no womb lining to shed


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh feet are gonna up most of this week lol   it works


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Aw great news Charlie.. you take it easy girl. I'm   for you


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im already looking at baby stuff lol cant help it keeps me have a positive feeling running through my body


----------



## Minnienoodle (Jul 13, 2009)

Charlie I'm   for you, to have a blastocyst put back and some left over for freezing is fantastic!!! 
 to you all
Mins x


----------



## didabuf (May 29, 2008)

evening ladies. hope everyone is well.

charlie congratulations on your blast, and getting some frosties     for you ad your embies.

ladies,  isobel and poppet i wonder if some of you could help me,

im due my period and for the last few days my overys have been aching like crazy, iv never felt anything like this before, and not even my last one when i got my BFN, its like the aches i had after egg collection.
is this normal or is it all in my head. it kinda hurts at times. and i def know its there. period could come any time, last pill on wednesday so due probably tomorrow night or monday. have either of you felt anything like this.
hope you can help me.

god im knackered but im doing the nice DP thing and picking DP up at 1 from hull.

xxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

This was very strange guys i had some mild cramping and lower backache yesterday afternoon bit like af pain found it hard to get to sleep then im sick just once at like 2 this morning and now i feel fine very strange   it just came  after feeling nauseous for a few hours. Obviously it cant be too do with embie implanting to early for sickness


----------



## Poppetgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi girls 

Congrats on being PUPO Charlie and well done on getting some frosties too!!!!  

Did - I had a lot more ovary pain this month, much more than I normally ever get so I guess its normal after a cycle.  I also had AF pains for ages before I got my period and didn't have sore boobs at all this month, which I do normally get. It was all very confusing and then I was 4 days late on top. Makes you realise how much those drugs mess up your natural cycle. If I get back to 28 days this month then the 28th August will be my Day 1, if I go 32 days it will be around 1st September so we will be much closer cycle buddies.
Lets hope they can manage our stimms better and we get a BFP and some frosties!!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow Isobel, hope it all goes well xx

Zarah - Sorry to hear about your delay I know that must be hard, but stay positive that you will get there xx

I must be the odd one out on this board. I don't look at baby stuff at all, I feel like I shouldn't as I have no right to because I'm not pregnant or have children.  Its hard at times as I'd love to but feel like I'm just tempting fate by doing it.


Hey to Mins and Wish

xxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Afternoon girls 

Did- Yes like Poppet has explained your cycle has been messed around with all the drugs etc so dont worry and no its probably not in your mind   

Poppet- I must admit when I first time round when we had no children I didnt look at the baby stuff either. Nowadays I have to stop myself 

Charlie- hun you'll be feeling all kinds of strange things in the next two weeks  try to relax and not over analyse every twinge or feeling- I know this is easier said than done                              

Zarah- Im still bleeding  Not happy but Im sure Ill be ok for scan tomorrow 

Minnie- how are you hun? Looking forward to your appointment? 

Wishmeluck- thinking of you hun, hope your back with us soon xx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

yeh il try not to i just keep thinking im pregnant im pregnant trying to keep


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Bless ya Charlie i know what its like hun   for you xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

good luck for your scan tomorrow Isobel.. don't worry bout still bleeding I was when I had mine & it was ok 

Charlie I hope your feeling ok

hello to the other ladies.. hope you all made the most of the sunshine today.. it's been lovely


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

im ok Zarah thx hope ur all doing ok and Isobel good luck for 2morrow im am sure you will be fine. Everytime i attended the clinic i panicked in  dont think that will change even if i get pregnant attending hospital appts I will be the same


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie Im the same I panick everytime I sit in that waiting room.. I sweat & everything.. it's weird init


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

DH just said to me "Are you nervous about tomorrow?" Im not but maybe I should be  I think nerves are good 

Someone else on my other thread has just got a BFP  It so lovely when it happens even if its not me- it sort of restores your faith doesnt it?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

ya it does Isobel ur right. Zarah i sweat and feel like vomiting everytime i sit in that waiting room with nerves lol


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

Hi how is everyone doing. Isobel good luck for your scan today. Well im very bloated look about 4 months pregnant hopefully this is a good sign this early with my first pregnancy this happened and i just knew i was and i got a BFP ive also been feeling very restless and hot at night takes ages for me to go sleep.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all 

Well just had the worst night of my life, thought I was going to end up in hospital during the night with my asthma, couldnt breathe and my allergies were on top form! I cannot tell you how many times I used my inhaler during ther night cos I had to sleep with it in my hand as  was using it every few minutes- complete nightmare. I feel a little bit better this morning , just very tired!

Charlie I hope your going to keep this   up for the full two weeks hun! Your doing very well xxx Hope your still resting up  

Ill update later this afternoon when Ive had my appointment

xxxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

isobel how did ur scan go ?


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Charlie, just walked through the door from the clinic. Yeah everything was fine, thin lining and 8 small follies i think she said so i can start stimming next Monday. 

Seemed very busy there today people in and out at an alarming rate 

How you feeling?


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww great stuff Isobel  

Well it may be early and i may be losing my mind but i do "feel pregnant" my bloated belly is just like before DH said how pregnant i do look lol. Might be a good sign that something is going on. Its strange cos i felt and looked this way before with my 1st pregnancy and this stage and my intuition was right so im keeping


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

You keep the   going hun it's not gonna do you no harm 
Im   for you everyday too xxxx


----------



## charlie14 (May 26, 2009)

aww thx for your support it really helps


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Charlie it all sounds very excited... stay positive your doing great  

Isobel glad your scan went well.. so you start stimming next Monday, I should be following you on the Wednesday... hopefully  

I should of started stimming today   bit gutted about that.. but my time will come EVENTUALLY!!!!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah and the best things come to those who wait remember


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way.................... 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204990.new#new


----------

